# Western UP Trip



## PerchPatrol (Mar 31, 2006)

Spent a week all around the western UP, hitting streams & river mouths. We had some pretty good success with trout & menomenee. There were still fresh steelhead in the rivers as well as well as smelt. Very successful by all accounts. Here are some pics.

Master Angler Splake:








Menomenee & Splake:








Smelt:


----------



## PerchPatrol (Mar 31, 2006)

Even made it to the Keweenaw rocket launch site:


----------



## PerchPatrol (Mar 31, 2006)

One of my favorite stops after a long day of fishing;


----------



## B.Jarvinen (Jul 12, 2014)

Nice! 

Had to turn down a small job in Lake Linden the other day, too tied down in the LP to go UP

But this post was very motivational for the future, thank you.


----------



## Quig7557 (Dec 31, 2008)

Nice trip, you got them all! I can't get there until mid June


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

Please give a Deer sighting report (or lack of)

We just came back from the Central UP to SW MI, 
Ready to go back!




PerchPatrol said:


> One of my favorite stops after a long day of fishing;


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Thanks for sharing. Good job.


----------



## zig (Aug 5, 2009)

Perch Patrol - Never caught a Menominee. Did you catch those in a river or a lake?


----------



## PerchPatrol (Mar 31, 2006)

mattawanhunter said:


> Please give a Deer sighting report (or lack of)
> 
> We just came back from the Central UP to SW MI,
> Ready to go back!


Saw a few scraggly-looking deer eating grass on the roadside. Makes me remember how far behind spring is up there. Still snow on the ground in the higher elevations (last week anyways). we probably saw 14 deer over a 1 week period, driving (a ton of miles) on back roads and woods trails.


----------



## PerchPatrol (Mar 31, 2006)

zig said:


> Perch Patrol - Never caught a Menominee. Did you catch those in a river or a lake?


Yes!

Mouth of river, where it empties into the lake. Need to have suckers in the river - they are after the sucker eggs. They are excellent eating fresh. not so good for freezing - they soften up like most whitefish. Also very good smoked.


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

THANKS yea we always see deer starting about Cadillac and north then very few in the UP, but we still hunt there, its the only place not over run with gun hunters come November 15th!
The deer in our area are coming back (slowly)!....



PerchPatrol said:


> Saw a few scraggly-looking deer eating grass on the roadside. Makes me remember how far behind spring is up there. Still snow on the ground in the higher elevations (last week anyways). we probably saw 14 deer over a 1 week period, driving (a ton of miles) on back roads and woods trails.


----------



## PerchPatrol (Mar 31, 2006)

couple more pics....


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Making me home sick.


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

That is True Beauty!
Pure Michigan!!!!


PerchPatrol said:


> couple more pics....


----------



## Quig7557 (Dec 31, 2008)

How is it that you fish for Menominee? I've never tried it before.


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

Looks like you had a great time!


----------



## Rencoho (Oct 18, 2000)

PerchPatrol said:


> One of my favorite stops after a long day of fishing;


Wow been there many times maybe too many, was Shelly there?


----------



## tdejong302 (Nov 28, 2004)

We fish for Menominee with a about 1 inch of crawler on a hook on the bottom in about 14fow. Key is stay on the bottom. Similar to fishing for whitefish.


----------



## PerchPatrol (Mar 31, 2006)

We fish them in the river mouths when suckers are in the river. Worm under bobber in the river current where it hits the lake.


----------



## PerchPatrol (Mar 31, 2006)

Rencoho said:


> Wow been there many times maybe too many, was Shelly there?


You know - I am not completely sure. The woman who was working was not the owner (the Finnish woman) but I cant remember her name.


----------



## Quig7557 (Dec 31, 2008)

PerchPatrol said:


> We fish them in the river mouths when suckers are in the river. Worm under bobber in the river current where it hits the lake.


Do you have to sort through the suckers too then?


----------



## PerchPatrol (Mar 31, 2006)

No. The suckers are in the river - menomenee in the lake.


----------



## PerchPatrol (Mar 31, 2006)




----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Was up at Lac La Belle over Memorial weekend and saw 7 or 8 deer. That is the most I have ever seen up there that weren't in the yards.


----------



## Fishman95 (Jan 25, 2015)

PerchPatrol said:


>


My only master-angler-worthy fish was just over the Canadian border  *sigh*


----------



## Turkey Antlers (Nov 19, 2014)

PerchPatrol said:


> One of my favorite stops after a long day of fishing;


Okay, where is this place? Thought I'd hit most of 'em up there, but somehow missed this one!


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Turkey Antlers said:


> Okay, where is this place? Thought I'd hit most of 'em up there, but somehow missed this one!


North of Zeba which is north of Lanse.


----------



## PerchPatrol (Mar 31, 2006)

Near Paquaming, on whirl-i-gig road.


----------



## Rencoho (Oct 18, 2000)

PerchPatrol said:


> Near Paquaming, on whirl-i-gig road.


Take Bayshore road out of L'anse turns into Pequaming road, or take Skanee road 
out of Lanse north to whirligig road and bear right on Pequaming road. 


PerchPatrol said:


> Near Paquaming, on whirl-i-gig road.


----------



## PerchPatrol (Mar 31, 2006)

The bella Vista was selling a sleeve of 5 olives in a cellophane package for 50 cents. 
They said they were quite a hit.


----------

